
Pondering the why you should work somewhere - compiler-guy
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/03/02/reasons/
======
6510
I took my manual labor job because it provides a horrendous workout. Ideally I
would also find a mentally challenging job that sets equally impossible goals
but I cant think of anything besides the gaming industry.

------
sombremesa
Thanks for posting this. This person seems to have a lot of interesting things
to share!

